# Why does my rat lick inside my nose?!



## SheWroteLove1

My little rat, Sophia, is OBSESSED with licking inside my nose. She will attack my face and latch onto my nose, then she starts licking all over the inside of each nostril. It's disgusting, but I figure this is her way of "grooming" me? Correct?


----------



## KelseyShea

My rat Athena does this too, especially when I have a runny nose from allergies. She also tries to get into my mouth and lick my teeth. Besides being curious and grooming, maybe they like the flavor.


----------



## PrissyKrissy

hahaha my rat buster was JUST doing this! he LOVES going into my mouth, it's so weird....


----------



## RattieLove*

HAHA this post made me laugh ^_^ in all seriousness though, I don't think it's anything to be concerned about, rats are weird little creatures with habits of their own  reminds me of a kid who always eats his boogers lolll. Rats tend to do this kind of thing for their pack members as well, so you should feel pretty honored, she's treating you as though you're one of her own, part of her pack :3


----------



## karip

Oh my, and to think that I call Blinkin weird for wanting to stick her whole head in my mouth!

I'm not sure I could stand having my nostrils groomed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patientzero

Yupp, they just love cleaning, when they are full grown they can no longer fit their little noses up there thankfully, my girl Hanna likes to clean my ears, and she will run up to my ear and pretty much nose dive in, it tickles like crazy i have to push her away


----------



## karip

It's hard to say "no thank you" when they are so intent on doing you the favor of grooming you in those hard to reach crevices. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie

Is it weird that I am a bit jealous? None of my girls even want to give me kisses, much less mouth or nose ones.


----------



## Moonferret

Naw, My boy Basil likes to groom my teeth and eyes but hes never tried my nose! That must be weird, I know it was when he first started "combing" my eyelashes! I guess she is just telling you she wants you too be clean because she loves you


----------



## Ratfinx

Mumble does this all the time and inside my mouth, it's very cute but annoying when I'm trying to do something haha, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties

I would assume its a type of grooming yes, and exploring. My rats do it too.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Limouri

My rats also do this. They even try to groom my eye lashes XD 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

My girl will give me kisses on the lips, but Scarlett nibbles in my partners earlobe looolll


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat

My girls do the mouth clean thing too. Gotta be a rattie thing


----------



## SheWroteLove1

I certainly feel honored that she sees me as "part of the pack" but couldn't she groom my mouth, ears, or eyelashes instead of my boogers? -.- She's OBSESSED with the idea, too. She spends hours trying to lick inside my nose, typically when I'm trying to sleep at night. She also claws up my face until I let her lick it....
She is the most disgustingly adorable creature I've ever met.


----------



## Gannyaan

I am cracking up at the idea of a bogger obsessed rat. She's addicted! I'd love a pic or video of this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats

Hahahahaha that is too funny!!!! Here is my best guess of what might be going through her mind: "No really, I'm just trying to--look, it's for your own good--sit still, will you? Goodness, you humans are so FILTHY compared to us rats, you know that? And we are the ones who get called filthy...now look, just real quick--stop pushing! Can't you see I'm trying to do you a favour?"


----------



## SheWroteLove1

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Hahahahaha that is too funny!!!! Here is my best guess of what might be going through her mind: "No really, I'm just trying to--look, it's for your own good--sit still, will you? Goodness, you humans are so FILTHY compared to us rats, you know that? And we are the ones who get called filthy...now look, just real quick--stop pushing! Can't you see I'm trying to do you a favour?"



LOLOLOLOLOL. This made me CRACK UP. I can just imagine that is exactly what's going on in her little head.


----------



## SheWroteLove1




----------



## SheWroteLove1




----------



## DustyRat

Those pictures are hilarious! Too cute


----------



## Voltage

Haha that is hilarious. My girl Arya has shoved her Snout up my nose and licked before but wasn't obsessed with it. I have a dog back home with my parents who likes noses, ears and faces in general. She is obsessed with licking faces. In the morning she would try to wake me up that way and I would hear her coming so I would pull the blanket over my head and she would dig me out or pull the blanket off with her teeth and then proceed to lick my face.Glad my rats can't do that!


----------



## Ltukey

oh yes, the grooming. they've learned I don't like nose grooming so my girls have redoubled the efforts on my eyes ears eyebrows hair nails mouth&anything else they can get me to sit still for. when 6 drop on you in the chair all at once its hard to keep your eyebrows w/out dislodging the other 5 who aren't endeavoring to remove hair. they distract me w/the ear talker&the belly jumper then before I know it ive lost an eyebrow. luckily my other 4 don't love to groom momma bald so I get some reprieve. I could stop sitting next to the playtable but it'd spoil their fun on the human jungle gym, so eyebrowless I go when someone distracts me.


----------



## SheWroteLove1

My rat gets pretty forceful with it. It's almost humorous! I hear her coming and immediately pull the blanket over my head, but she manages to dig under it and attack my face harder. I'm glad I'm not the only one whose rat has this disgustingly funny habit.


----------



## Famous Amos

Because its grooming and salty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinonaGun42

The girls love to lick in my nose, ears, eyebrows and are quite the rodentists. I just don't like it when they try to clean my teeth after cleaning my nose.


----------



## aripatsim

My thatcher used to shove his entire head in my mouth. It was hilarious lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh

My rats do the same thing. Well jack does, flash doesn't seem to care much for me. He climbs on my arm and stands up as if to say ''lift me up'', licks the inside of my nose& once he feels like its clean he will claw @ my mouth open and put his whole head in and clean my mouth& loves to lick my tongue& teeth, i find it cute. He also licks my face once I've done my make-up& likes to comb my eyelashes.
Find it really really funny


----------



## Kinsey

They love you if they are licking or grooming, especially your mouth or nose. Extra love points!

I had a male who licked like a madman all the time. I had a female who would pry your mouth open and groom your teeth. Currently if I make a kiss face they will lick my lips.

It's an affection thing for rats- feel honored. It's love.


----------



## aimleigh

aw! I'm so happy! if I bob my tongue out he will lick my tongue hahaha.really makes me laugh.


----------



## ratser33333

SheWroteLove1 said:


> My little rat, Sophia, is OBSESSED with licking inside my nose. She will attack my face and latch onto my nose, then she starts licking all over the inside of each nostril. It's disgusting, but I figure this is her way of "grooming" me? Correct?


ratster3333> Your rat just like the way your nose taste thats all like if you put your hand on a hot rag rat on your hand they will lick you cuz your taste sweet to them. My grandma told me this. i think it dependens onyour rat about caring on stuff


----------



## ratser33333

ratser33333 said:


> ratster3333> Your rat just like the way your nose taste thats all like if you put your hand on a hot rag rat on your hand they will lick you cuz your taste sweet to them. My grandma told me this. i think it dependens onyour rat about caring on stuff


 i dont let my rat do this too me DONT EVER LET YOUR RAT DO THIS TO YOU EVER THEY ARE NOT THE CLEANEST PETS you can get some monkey mits


----------



## janevskij

SheWroteLove1 said:


> My little rat, Sophia, is OBSESSED with licking inside my nose. She will attack my face and latch onto my nose, then she starts licking all over the inside of each nostril. It's disgusting, but I figure this is her way of "grooming" me? Correct?


I have 5 girls and 1 is my personal groomer. Seems when I say hi at the cage she feels the need to groom me. None of the other girls do unless I have food or something on my hands. For the time being they let me tend to my own sinus cavity. Lol


----------



## jlhummel

SheWroteLove1 said:


> My little rat, Sophia, is OBSESSED with licking inside my nose. She will attack my face and latch onto my nose, then she starts licking all over the inside of each nostril. It's disgusting, but I figure this is her way of "grooming" me? Correct?


Haha. Rats are very inquisitive as well. I had one that didn't lick my nose but would often see how far she could stick her head in my nose, mouth, ears...it always reminded me of the "if I fits I sits" mantra of cats trying to stick themselves in boxes several sizes too small for them! Overall I think it at least means they are comfortable enough with you that they aren't worried about personal space. An inquisitive rat is usually a happy and comfortable rat.


----------

